# How long does it take for ADNOC Security approvals?



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,

I am in UK and was made a offer from ADNOC in early May which i accepted and signed the contract. Since 26th May, my status application status shows as 'approvals in process' and my contact in ADNOC HR isn't telling me much, other than they will get in touch once the approvals stage is completed. For those of you who went through the same process with ADNOC, approx how long did it take to get the approvals?

Cheers


----------

